# Significance of pipe shape/style



## ghe-cl (Apr 9, 2005)

I'm curious as to what experienced smokers think about this. Do you find that certain types of tobacco are better suited to certain pipe sizes and shapes? Or is the general smoking quality of the individual pipe the only real significance?


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

Aside from the fact that I don't care much for pipes with thin walls I don't really notice much. Of course I only started smoking full time in 2003 and I'm still working my way through various tobaccos to see what suits me best. Maybe in another ten or so years after I've got my blends narrowed down a bit.


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

First of all, I'm going to mention something but it's just food for thought for down the road. Don't get caught up in it, but it is something you might experiment with.

I've found that certain BLENDS taste better in certain shapes. It's a very personal thing. And it doesn't follow any known pattern. Ok, I like Escudo in anything but I've found that Luxury Bullseye Flake tastes better in a narrower pipe than it does a thick one. And that just flat out doesn't make any sense. The two tobaccos have a very similar cut and similar components (although the LBF does taste a bit young and needs some aging!). 

The only reason I mention this is that if you find a blend that doesn't suit your taste, try it in a different shaped pipe. You might be surprised! And if you are, I won't feel so all alone with this weirdness. 

Oh, also... as for shapes, and not taking tobacco into account, I find the Poker and the Bulldog to sit so comfortably in my jaw that I sometimes think I was born with them there. 

Now... to your question... I've found that the best fit is the hotter the tobacco burns, the thicker the walls should be in the pipe... uh... with the above exception noted... and perhaps others as well.  I have a Mastro de Paja that has such thick walls that no matter how hard I may puff, the pipe bowl doesn't get beyond comfortably warm in my hand.


----------



## Dzrtrat (Oct 9, 2006)

Yes...but its all subjective... I to don't like thin walled pipes and I only smoke bent pipes....so where does that leave me??


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

I strongly second thick-walled pipes. Stanwell 217 shape is one of my very favorites. Follow this link and click on the picture for a top down view. Them are some THICK walls, but the pipe still feels light-ish.
Stanwell Golden Danish #217 - Brand New


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

Dzrtrat said:


> Yes...but its all subjective... I to don't like thin walled pipes and I only smoke bent pipes....so where does that leave me??


Uh... looking down at your pipe bowl instead of across??? 

Bents outnumber straights in my collection by 4 to 1. They seem more comfy to me, especially since I prefer large bowls.


----------



## ghe-cl (Apr 9, 2005)

That Stanwell does look to be incredibly thick. Is that kind of thickness what others are talking about or are there other, not so extreme, examples?


----------



## SmokinJohnny (Jan 21, 2009)

drastic_quench said:


> I strongly second thick-walled pipes. Stanwell 217 shape is one of my very favorites. Follow this link and click on the picture for a top down view. Them are some THICK walls, but the pipe still feels light-ish.
> Stanwell Golden Danish #217 - Brand New


Holy cow, another great pipe site. Thanks for posting.

:thumb:p


----------



## dogsplayinpoker (Jan 23, 2007)

Straight pipes seem to smoke better for me. I am a "wet smoker". In other words, I tend to salivate like a St. Bernard when I clench my pipe(that just sounds wrong,lol). Straights are easy for me to run a pipe cleaner through while on the move. Most of my straights have very open airways which creates a better smoke for me. Bent pipes don't really feel comfortable for me to clench. I have a Castello and L'Anatra that buck that trend but for the most part the bits seem too thick for my teeth.

I fully agree with dmkerr that it is a personal thing.


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

dogsplayinpoker said:


> Straights are easy for me to run a pipe cleaner through while on the move.


Some people believe - and I'm one of them - that one important measure of a properly constructed bent pipe is if a pipe cleaner goes in as easy as it would in a straight pipe.

Case in point... I have an il Ceppo oom paul shape (very deep bend) and the pipe cleaner goes in without the slightest extra effort. I also have a 1/3 bent Mario Grandi that requires the stem be removed from the shank to get a pipe cleaner through. I never had any problems with bent Dunhills, Castellos, Savinelli Autographs or the like. On the other hand, bent meerschaums can be a pain regardless of their quality! And who can afford a bleepin' Dunhill or Castello these days????

Anyway, try that test sometime. I always find it enlightening.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

ghe said:


> ...Do you find that certain types of tobacco are better suited to certain pipe sizes and shapes? Or is the general smoking quality of the individual pipe the only real significance?


Wow. The cat-daddy question of things to argue about... Here goes.

I am not a pathological burley-sucker/lover like you-know-who but I'll concede that burley, esp. Carter Hall burley, makes a very nice smoke in a cob (for me) whereas it usually flops in my briars and always flops in meers (for me). Shrug. Maybe if I had one briar that only smoked Carter Hall I'd feel differently about that, but I don't. So, for me and my limited burley background, the pipe material, not the pipe, makes the difference with burley.

VA tends to burn hot and overheating va-blended tobacco knocks some of the nuances out. So, go figure - a smallish pipe causes me to focus on slow, careful smoking of VA tobaks, particularly flakes. I get great flavors with VA thru a few smallish pipes I lean towards, briar or cobs. On the other hand, the Tinsky CS Forum pipe is heavy and thick and has a black-hole-of-Calcutta-deep bowl and I only smoke VA in it - and it is very, very good. Shrug. That big Tinsky really handles heat well and I will puff it like I'd never puff my smaller pipes. I have other thick-walled pipes that cannot smoke VA like this - they get too hot and/or diminish the taste of the tobak. Thick wall, thin wall? Big bowl, little bowl? Straight/bent? I can't find a rule. It seems to be the individual pipe.

I have a couple of tall, thin-walled pipes (a Tsuge chimney and a Brakner almost-a-stack something-or-other) that I know I'd incinerate with VA but both of them are may favorite pipes for Penzance, KrumbleKake or thick-smoking english blends. They define a careful fill, require the gentlest of tamps and slow puffing and they always make the tobak taste great. A few small sips produce a steady burn and rich smoke that might take more/harder puffing from a larger bowl. And them I have a few mega-bowl briars and meers in a variety of shapes that are great with most english or oriental blends. I use them when I want a long smoke or prefer a less fragile pipe in my hand than the small stacks.

Bent/straight and short/long stem seems more to do with clench-comfort, durability and cleaning convenience than smoke quality. The thing about moisture being less troublesome with a bent pipe seems like poppycocky to me. Properly dried tobak and a well made pipe (plus some cake) takes care of moisture, mostly. When a smoke is a tad too moist, you are going to have to swab (or shake) the pipe whatever shape it is.

Conclusion. The smoke is in the:

1. tobacco; followed by
2. how any particular pipe/material reacts to the tobacco

Seems to me that a given piece of briar stands out far more than a given shape or size.

Cobs seems to enrich burley and soften VA.

Meerschaum presents english and orientals succinctly which can be a good thing or a less-good thing. An aged tobacco seems better in a meer than unmelded tobacco.

It appears to me that a certain piece of briar is what presents the best of a tobacco, not its shape or the shape/length of the stem.

Now I forgot the question. Oh, right! "Do I ever smoke aromatics?"

No.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Here are two small (under 6") thin-walled (under 3/16") pipes are never far away; these faves were both in the car today. Although both are rather small; one is short and the other is tall; one is straight and one is bent; one is military and one is conventional; one smooth and the other rusticated; one favors VA and the other english... basically they don't have much in common. And, from a variety of other shapes and sizes in my pile of pipes, I get good results with the right pairing of weed to wood.

I thought about what dmkerr said in Post #3 about blends. Now, dmkerr is good when it comes to thinking stuff through yet I wonder if he is talking about the effect of changing shapes or the effect of changing the wood. I just can't see where shape has much to do with it. Neither can I see how there is a right answer to any of this.


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

Mister Moo said:


> I wonder if he is talking about the effect of changing shapes or the effect of changing the wood. I just can't see where shape has much to do with it. Neither can I see how there is a right answer to any of this.


I'm gonna give you my best answer - I don't know. I thought about it myself and I'm wondering if it's more "tall, thin walls" vs "short -n - stubby" rather than actual shape say "billiard vs apple".

As it said, it makes no sense.  I think your explanation of "different wood" makes much more sense but I can't pin it down to that at this point. The "shape" as mentioned above is a variable that I can't rule out.


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

Basically, what everyone said before me ipe:

But some observations, IMHO that is:

The wider the chamber, the harder it will be to keep an even burn (more exposed surface area). Once you become a veteran, it should make no difference; but a noob may cause overheating trying to keep it lit.

The deeper the chamber, the longer the smoke (obviously). Some baccies tend to get soggy at the bottom, the longer you smoke a bowl, the soggier it will get, and possibly hotter due to the excess wetness.

Thick walls are always good, albeit more expensive. However, some blends burn equally well with a thin walled bowl. Notably flakes, when smoked un-rubbed - i.e. fold n stuff - they burn really slow and stay cool.

Every pipe is unique, not by shape, but INDIVIDUALLY. Variances in the briar pores, grain, drilling, airflow - a ton of variables. When they come together at just the right ratios, coupled with just the right tobacco, it all works out.

Therefore buy more pipes and more tobacco, then mix and match till you find the perfect pairings. Then retire and smoke yer stash :tease:


----------



## ghe-cl (Apr 9, 2005)

Thanks for all the great information and observations. You've certainly added to my knowledge nad given me lots to think about.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

RJpuffs said:


> Basically, what everyone said before me ipe:
> 
> But some observations, IMHO that is:
> 
> ...


Score large for 'puffs. Chamber geometry - that cauldron cradle of crisp crackling Christmas Cheer. The inner shape of the pipe - for sure. Yes!

Say, brother! Shall we ponder the merits of broad-topped conical chambers vs. narrow straight-sided chambers vis-a-vis vintage Dunhill Elizabethan Mixture? I am happily in a position to test hypotheses...  'Puffs? You in? Or would you find this old can of virginia too sour for your taste?


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

Mister Moo said:


> Score large for 'puffs. Chamber geometry - that cauldron cradle of crisp crackling Christmas Cheer. The inner shape of the pipe - for sure. Yes!
> 
> Say, brother! *Shall we ponder the merits of broad-topped conical chambers vs. narrow straight-sided chambers* vis-a-vis vintage Dunhill Elizabethan Mixture? I am happily in a position to test hypotheses...  'Puffs? You in? Or would you find this old can of virginia too sour for your taste?


If I could be so bold I'll add that I have a few conical chambered bent horns that don't do so well with ribbon cut but burn quite nicely with cube cut flakes

ipe:

RJ is definitely top notch


----------



## Arizona (Jul 19, 2007)

A good smoking pipe is all that matters to me. Havent noticed any radical difference due to shape alone.


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

Mister Moo said:


> Say, brother! Shall we ponder the merits of broad-topped conical chambers vs. narrow straight-sided chambers vis-a-vis vintage Dunhill Elizabethan Mixture? I am happily in a position to test hypotheses...  'Puffs? You in? Or would you find this old can of virginia too sour for your taste?


If it's an open offer, all I can say is - whatever gets me more Dunhill Elizabethan Mixture is fair game. I've done much crazier things in life for less reward!


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

dmkerr said:


> If it's an open offer, all I can say is - whatever gets me more Dunhill Elizabethan Mixture is fair game. I've done much crazier things in life for less reward!


So you want in, do you? Do you have VA-suitable pipes with both broad topped conical bowl and narrow straight sided bowl? Tell the trooth, 'kerr-zie... Butch, the pipe-faerie, is watching.


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

Mister Moo said:


> So you want in, do you? Do you have VA-suitable pipes with both broad topped conical bowl and narrow straight sided bowl? Tell the trooth, 'kerr-zie... Butch, the pipe-faerie, is watching.


Sure do! The broad topped conical bowled pipes match my head and the narrow bowls match my brain! Some are sandblasted like my face and some are rusticated like my skin. I prefer pipes that match their owners looks and personalities, since piping is such a personal thing....


----------



## dogsplayinpoker (Jan 23, 2007)

dmkerr said:


> Sure do! The broad topped conical bowled pipes match my head and the narrow bowls match my brain! Some are sandblasted like my face and some are rusticated like my skin. I prefer pipes that match their owners looks and personalities, since piping is such a personal thing....


So I should be smoking squat, tankard pipes?
Or possibly a Rad tomato to match my gi-normous head?
Tread carefully into "Moo-zone". Open your mind, and vocabulary, to the upper echalons of techno/hippy/caffe! :faint:


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

dmkerr said:


> Sure do! The broad topped conical bowled pipes match my head and the narrow bowls match my brain! Some are sandblasted like my face and some are rusticated like my skin. I prefer pipes that match their owners looks and personalities, since piping is such a personal thing....


This being ghe's thread I should have asked -

"Is it OK if Mr. dmkerr, possibly Mr. Mad Hatter and Mister Moo use your thread to taste-test the same tobacco in different shaped pipes/chambers and report back? It's on topic enough but it feels like a threadjack. This is your call, sir; if you prefer, we'll take it elsewhere."


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

Mister Moo said:


> Score large for 'puffs. Chamber geometry - that cauldron cradle of crisp crackling Christmas Cheer. The inner shape of the pipe - for sure. Yes!
> 
> Say, brother! Shall we ponder the merits of broad-topped conical chambers vs. narrow straight-sided chambers vis-a-vis vintage Dunhill Elizabethan Mixture? I am happily in a position to test hypotheses...  'Puffs? You in? Or would you find this old can of virginia too sour for your taste?


Damn weather is too cold! I barely get any smokes in lately. Mostly stick with flakes when I do have to brave the howling nor'easters, ack!


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

dogsplayinpoker said:


> So I should be smoking squat, tankard pipes?
> Or possibly a Rad tomato to match my gi-normous head?


Or a freehand, to cover all the possibilities at once!


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

OK... we're back with ghe's "OK" to run rampant thru his thread.

First, the rules. No rules in a knife fight...










dmkerr, Mad Hatter and I are gonna smoke some of the exact same lot of an aged, nuanced and deceptive Dunhill Elizabethan Mixture; cunningly quiet, hiding charming notes in the background. I know they're there - several FOG-types have already compared experiences with this blend and agreement is 100%. I am onboard with their opinions; nice notes, nuanced, not overly strong or highly nikko-teened. If it has something extra-charming to reveal the smoker must be clever enough to find it.\

We will look for it in a couple of different pipe shapes, bowl shapes or pipe sizes. I will use a CS Forum pipe, big with a straight sided chamber; and a tiny Vauen meer-lined conically-bowled flake pipe. I might find a third pipe before this is done.

Mad Hatter and dmkerr? What's your choice of pipes?


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

Mister Moo said:


> Mad Hatter and dmkerr? What's your choice of pipes?


Bell Dublin-shape (wide bowl opening, narrowing as it approaches the draft hole) and a Prince shape (widens at mid-bowl, then narrows again). I may also use a Poker shape that is perfectly straight up and down.

So...2-3 pipefuls per pipe shape and report back?


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

dmkerr said:


> Bell Dublin-shape (wide bowl opening, narrowing as it approaches the draft hole) and a Prince shape (widens at mid-bowl, then narrows again). I may also use a Poker shape that is perfectly straight up and down.
> 
> So...2-3 pipefuls per pipe shape and report back?


And just so's you know... when smoking a pipe, I don't generally taste figs, prunes, raisins, peanut butter, fish-n-chips, or any a that other stuff people write about unless the tobacco is cased with it. I taste tobacco. Funny, that....


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

dmkerr said:


> And just so's you know... when smoking a pipe, I don't generally taste figs, prunes, raisins, peanut butter, fish-n-chips, or any a that other stuff people write about unless the tobacco is cased with it. I taste tobacco. Funny, that....


Pretty amusing that you signed on for a taste test given you always taste the same thing. What were you qualifications - two differently shaped pipes? 

Oh, WTH... maybe this will be your epiphany. If not, Mad Hatter has extra sensitivity. Maybe he can reach down deep and do double-tasting.

I guess I must be very good at these things. Mrs. Moo has ALWAYS told me I only have taste in my mouth.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

Mister Moo said:


> Pretty amusing that you signed on for a taste test given you always taste the same thing. What were you qualifications - two differently shaped pipes?
> 
> Oh, WTH... maybe this will be your epiphany. If not, Mad Hatter has extra sensitivity. Maybe he can reach down deep and do double-tasting.
> 
> I guess I must be very good at these things. Mrs. Moo has ALWAYS told me I only have taste in my mouth.


Don't push it off on me Moo. When I gave up Salem Lights my tastes became fickle as the wind. I got the tin today and after considerable effort I finally got the top off. I also got Kerr's sample of Yenidje Supreme which just for the record had a flowery sweetness, almost herbal, mixed with the grassy flavor of orientals and just enough syrian latakia to add a little flavoring of its own.
Hey! Maybe this slug of Redman is doing wonders for my sense of taste.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Mad Hatter said:


> I got the tin today and after considerable effort I finally got the top off.


Paper stained brown, showing not-so-subtle signs of age?












> I also got Kerr's sample of Yenidje Supreme which just for the record had a flowery sweetness, almost herbal, mixed with the grassy flavor of orientals and just enough syrian latakia to add a little flavoring of its own.


I'm not surprised he sent it to you - it probably tastes like parsley to him. What have I gotten myself mixed up in here? A taste test with one guy who can't open a tin and another who only tastes one thing...


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

Mister Moo said:


> Pretty amusing that you signed on for a taste test given you always taste the same thing. What were you qualifications - two differently shaped pipes?
> 
> Oh, WTH... maybe this will be your epiphany. If not, Mad Hatter has extra sensitivity. Maybe he can reach down deep and do double-tasting.
> 
> I guess I must be very good at these things. Mrs. Moo has ALWAYS told me I only have taste in my mouth.


Nah, I just don't taste imaginary grains and fruits! Spiciness, sure... but it ain't curry or oregano, dude! Tang but no Orange (do they still make that stuff?) nuttiness but no peanut butter. If you can taste that stuff, throw away your matches and go vacation at Knotts Berry Farm. You'll love it!


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

Mad Hatter said:


> Don't push it off on me Moo. When I gave up Salem Lights my tastes became fickle as the wind. I got the tin today and after considerable effort I finally got the top off. I also got Kerr's sample of Yenidje Supreme which just for the record had a flowery sweetness, almost herbal, mixed with the grassy flavor of orientals and just enough syrian latakia to add a little flavoring of its own.
> Hey! Maybe this slug of Redman is doing wonders for my sense of taste.


Hmm... maybe Moo is right! I definitely did not taste any latakia. Mostly virginia with a hint of oriental. I found more oriental in the room aroma than the taste. Was a little disappointed that the oriental taste wasn't more noticeable. This stuff tasted like McClellands Red Cake with a dash of oriental. Good, but I had to overcome disappointment bias before I got the full enjoyment out of it.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

dmkerr said:


> Nah, I just don't taste imaginary grains and fruits! Spiciness, sure... but it ain't curry or oregano, dude! Tang but no Orange (do they still make that stuff?) nuttiness but no peanut butter. If you can taste that stuff, throw away your matches and go vacation at Knotts Berry Farm. You'll love it!


Feeling feisty tonight, are we?

I tasted grilled cheese in a cigar once but no Tang for me, either. Lets see what this Elizabethan Mixture brings. No preconceptions. And definitely no Tang.


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

Mister Moo said:


> Feeling feisty tonight, are we?
> 
> I tasted grilled cheese in a cigar once but no Tang for me, either. Lets see what this Elizabethan Mixture brings. No preconceptions. And definitely no Tang.


I think I had a mental picture of your review going something like "... the middle 1/3 introduced a Fruity Pebbles-like sunflower seed flavor that evolved into an African Boar tongue-like figgy pudding sauciness." 

Yeah, feisty! It's the weekend! Kids are with their mother and it's moi, music, mcClellands...oh, and a dip into the Highland Park later!


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

dmkerr said:


> Hmm... maybe Moo is right! I definitely did not taste any latakia. Mostly virginia with a hint of oriental. I found more oriental in the room aroma than the taste. Was a little disappointed that the oriental taste wasn't more noticeable. This stuff tasted like McClellands Red Cake with a dash of oriental. Good, but I had to overcome disappointment bias before I got the full enjoyment out of it.


Well I sure haven't tasted any peanutbutter in any tobacco oke:

I'd swear there is a tad of syrian in the YS. Tin description...... yeah right! Keep guessing. At least we do know it has Xanthi (The Queen of tobaccos) in there which was probably the weedy/herbie sweetness I was getting....

Ok, I'd forgotten that I smoked this in a pipe that hasn't been smoked much and has been used exclusively until now for none other than MacBaren Latakia Blend  Musta been a wee ghostie


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

dmkerr said:


> I think I had a mental picture of your review going something like "... the middle 1/3 introduced a Fruity Pebbles-like sunflower seed flavor that evolved into an African Boar tongue-like figgy pudding sauciness."


Nah. I don't go there. But I'm hoping for Tang one day. Enjoy the weekend.


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

Mister Moo said:


> But I'm hoping for Tang one day.


Yeah, me too! LOL


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

Mad Hatter said:


> Ok, I'd forgotten that I smoked this in a pipe that hasn't been smoked much and has been used exclusively until now for none other than MacBaren Latakia Blend  Musta been a wee ghostie


I was going to also send you some McClellands Latakia Flake from their "Blakeney's Best" collection but you said you weren't really smoking much latakia these days. I'm smoking some now. I prefer to smoke tinned tobacco in three or more stages - from tin opening moist to tinder dry. This is one tobacco that is at its best when the little "flakelets" (wooden sticks, to some) are so dry they almost crumble. It's boring up until then, and now I'm noticing a lot more character.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

dmkerr said:


> I was going to also send you some McClellands Latakia Flake from their "Blakeney's Best" collection but you said you weren't really smoking much latakia these days. I'm smoking some now.* I prefer to smoke tinned tobacco in three or more stages - from tin opening moist to tinder dry.* This is one tobacco that is at its best when the little "flakelets" (wooden sticks, to some) are so dry they almost crumble. It's boring up until then, and now I'm noticing a lot more character.


I do that too. It seems not all blends smoke best at the same moisture content.

I do get some syrian fairly regularly but its usually mixed lighly in MacBaren blends. I also have some McClelland Rose of Latakia but I only found it so-so. Cyprian latakia is what I've grown away from over the last several months. I still smoke a bit but mostly its va/latakia dominated. Blends like SL never did ring my chimes.


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

Mad Hatter said:


> I do that too. It seems not all blends smoke best at the same moisture content.
> 
> I do get some syrian fairly regularly but its usually mixed lighly in MacBaren blends. I also have some McClelland Rose of Latakia but I only found it so-so. Cyprian latakia is what I've grown away from over the last several months. I still smoke a bit but mostly its va/latakia dominated. Blends like SL never did ring my chimes.


I have a few favorites among the latakia blends... Red Rapparee, 965, SL, and a new one, McClellands Frogmorton On The Town. They are all quite different from one another, and other blends that appear similar to those four do not ring my chimes. I really only smoke latakia blends occasionally, preferring virginias such as Hal O'The Wynd, OG, McClellands Navy Cavendish or VaPers like Escudo, Davidoff Flake Medallions or Mcclellands St James Wood (or 2015).


----------

